# The Mystery of Life



## Freestyler777 (Nov 1, 2007)

Life is about the harmony and duality of oppossing forces.  There is no day without night, strong without weak, top without bottom, good without evil, male without female.  Yet many people are constantly at war with themselves and others, trying to drive out 'evil' and call themselves 'good'.  But this cannot be the case, since no one believes they are wrong and people with opposing views are right.  So we enter the realm of hypocrisy.

Man is yang, woman is yin.  Yet there is yin and yang within each of us, so if you want to battle, battle yourself!  God is yang, (D)evil is yin.  Yet one cannot exist without the other, so instead of envisioning a cataclysmic battle between good and evil, I would suggest aiming for harmonizing the two forces, good and evil, within you.

In America, we pretend hard that women are above men, and they should be treated like princesses, but we call men we don't like '*****' '*****' and other crude epitaphs that relate to femininity and delicateness.

So there is a paradox.  Masculinity is good, and Femininity is evil, yet we try hard to pretend that we are all good and not evil in any respect.  Most men don't believe they have a feminine side, and if they do, they try hard to hide it while some believe it doesn't exist!

If a woman wears men's clothing, she is cute.  If a man wears women's clothing, he is evil or crazy.  A man who you dislike may be called a *****, but it is a compliment to say a woman has 'manly virtue'.  There is an inherint inequality that lies in the subconcsious, that exists before we are socialized into gender roles.  

So what is my point?  Don't make fixed judgements about good and evil.  They rely on each other for existence and each is within every being, male or female.  People who take one side or the other invariably believe they are right and everyone else is wrong.  But this logically cannot be true.  

So I will end this tirade with a quote from the Tao Te Ching, or the Book of the Way and its Power:  
"Watch the turmoil of beings, but contemplate their return.  Returning to the source is serenity.  When you realize where you come from, you naturally become disinterested, amused, kindhearted as a grandmother, dignified as a king.  Immersed in the wonder of Tao, you can deal with whatever life brings you, and when death comes, you are ready."


----------

